# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه  قائمة بالدورات المجانية لعام 2020

## امير عصام 2

قائمة بالدورات المجانية لعام 2020
دورات مجانية بشهادة إعتماد من منصة أعد     
1. مدخل إلى السيرة النبوية
رابط الدورة: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
2. مدخل إلى علم الإدارة
رابط الدورة: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
3. العمل من المنزل
رابط الدورة: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
4. إدارة فريق العمل
رابط الدورة: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
للإطلاع على بقية الدورات المجانية المرجو زيارة الرابط التالي: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
ماذا أستفيد من هذه الدورات؟
إكتساب المعلومات الجديدة والثقافة العامة
تقوية السيرة الذاتية CV بشهادات ذات سمعة عالية
تلقي خصومات خاصة في حال التسجيل في الدرجات الجامعية
————————————-
ماذا تنتظر؟! سجل الآن ونل الشهادة التي تستحق
————————————-
واتسأب: wa.me/905488327981
*تابعنا على التيليجرام* : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
*تابعنا على توتير* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
*فيسبوك* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد امين

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------

